# SWEET SPEARIN VIDEO ON THE RIGS!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I wanna get out there on them LA rigs! Got some friends spear over there that live in New Orleans.....Im gonna have to take em up on it and give it a try.

http://www.fishkillavids.com/videos/hdrpromo.wmv


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

there would be no hesitation on my part. definatly a bad a$$ video.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video! I saw a 12-14 foot hammerhead when I was fishing down there. Can't say I'd be too keen on getting in the water near the deeper rigs with vibrating injured and bleeding fish all around me.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW Clay, cool video. Some of those fish are massive....gonna have go make yourself some steal cable for around them things.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

The last couple of seconds of the video are pretty cool. It must have been that Mahi's lucky day. First the shark then the diver misses him. Good video.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Man thats awesome... makes me wanna go spearing right now!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, 

the dude over shot the dolphin, the fish was trucking from that shark, nice shot still, considering the 30 knots the thing was doing.

If the guy had tagged it bet the shark would have feasted..

I cant wait to head that way. 

Anyone have buds over there that know of a charter we could go out on?


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

that was awesome. nice visibility, it is never like that when I go inn the Gulf. you know it's a good day when you're staring at 5 grouper trying to pick out the largest. little shark already understands his spot in the pecking order.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Down-loaded to the 'puter and my PS3 as client plays to the 72" HDTV and sound system. OMG dat is da bomb! They record in HD - very - very nice.



I've loaded a number of their files all available at the back door: http://fishkillavids.com/videos/?S=D



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

them boys are bad!!! but you do not need to go all the way to LA to see that kind of action. we see that kind stuff on the rigs out of dauphin island on a weekly basis. Clay, get the helmet camera ready, me and Rassie are going to show you a good time on the rigs south of Mobile Bay that are less than 20 miles. As soon as this water from the rain clears up we are going to make a run and you will have all of the video that you can handle. I have seen that kind of action at the triple rig less than 15 miles from billy goat hole. Load ya bands dude, were going for a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsparty


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for sharing clay! really looks like something i want to get into.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought you guys would enjoy that. Them Hell Divers are some bad ass dudes. 

Spear em...I'm all over it man! Is the viz nice outta Daulphin like that too? I know them deep rigs in 3000 feet fo water are like a fish bowl!

I got the gun for it! I have been saving it, like a boner for a prom date.

Got the Riffe5 band "W" tuna gun, complete with 30 feet of stainless cable. I so want a tuna.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay - I hope you put a saddle on the riffe for the ride!



Actually I thought before we head over we ought to get a rigging "group" and make the floats / floatlines, etc..



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds good Bob, there is a website I have saved that tells how to make your own float line, ect. bmoore just got himself a Riffe float and floatline in a sweet deal. We gotta get us a trip together! Still havent got to dive with you yet man!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay-

You got Mediacom digital cable? If so...try going to "On Demand" then go to "Free Pass" then "Outdoors" then i think "hunting and fishing". They usually have vids on there called Speargun hunter. I don't know if you knew about that. We don't have On Demand..but we still get the "free pass" selection. A month or so ago they had a 3 part episode with the Hell Divers!! IT was pretty sweet. Apparently the viz can go to sh** out at the rigs...and sometimes you just have to swim through 15' ft of crap then it goes clear like in the vid!! It was some neat episodes though!!! You need to check it out if you have digital cable!! Every once and a while they have some bad a' episodes of Speargun hunter! They usually have 2 episodes @ a time, and update the older one with a new one every monday I believe.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No, I have satalite, but that show is either on outdoor channel or espn2, along with Ocean hunters, and I have em all programed to record.

I seen the 3 with the helldivers, on that one show they got what turned into a record almaco jack, they thought it was a greater aj.

You should watch the one from last week, 2 or 3 part series at the trysler middle grounds with a couple commercial spearfishers. It is as good as the helldivers one. These guys are trully 100% badass. They reload in less than 5 seconds and pop another fish, they got 2 extra shafts. They shoot behind htem, under there legs, whatever and always stone the fish. :bowdown

It will probably show up on your on demand in a few weeks, or check the outdoor channel.

The ocean hunters are sweet too, very selective shooters, always taking trophy size fish. That is on one of the espn channels.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats a pretty cool video !


----------

